# Holy noisy wet/dry



## viboy (Nov 3, 2012)

I just finished setting up my 125 with a 45 gallon sump. Somebody on one of the forums recommended a Mag 1800 as a pump. 

I have never had a sump system before. Are they always so loud or is it because I have an overpowered pump. I haven't closed in my cabinet yet but I am really concerned. It is 10 times louder than my 2 canister filters running on my 90.

Do I need a smaller pump? Will a lower flow lower the noise level any substantial amount? Is there something else that I should be doing?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That model appears to be overpowered for your application. Is the pump submerged inside the sump? What's the source of the noise? Simply pump noise, water flow noise, splashing? How is your water draining into your sump? Overflows? Bulkheads?


----------



## viboy (Nov 3, 2012)

It is mainly water noise. The tank is predrilled with 2 - one inch drains. The pump is submerged and while it is slightly noisier than my canisters the main issue is the water noise.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Look into a herbie overflow


----------

